# Steam fps counter not working in GTA V



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

As the title says.

When I startup GTA V Social Club launches and I see the Steam fps counter in that window.
Once the main game starts up there is no Steam fps counter at all....

I do get a confirmation from Steam about the overlay or something when the main game starts, shift+tab in the game should bring up a Steam menu or something? Well that isn't working...

It's not that a biggie though since the fps counter from RTSS _is_ working.

But if there's a simple fix for it, I'd like to fix it.

It's just not working on my gaming laptop, on my desktop it's working fine.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 12, 2017)

Are you using in launch options for the game? That disables it, or running through big picture mode.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

m0nt3 said:


> Are you using in launch options for the game?



Uhmm, a commandline.txt file I have one on the laptop yes if you mean that.
As far as I remember it has always worked!

I just checked, I have a commandline.txt file on my desktop for GTA V as well and the Steam fps counter is working in GTA V on my desktop.

I never use big picture mode.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 12, 2017)

rtss overlay can interfere with other overlays and not let them render.Turn off Show own stattistics in rtss.or even make a profile for gta5 and disable it.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

natr0n said:


> rtss overlay can interfere with other overlays and not let them render.Turn off Show own stattistics in rtss.or even make a profile for gta5 and disable it.



Actually I enabled the fps counter in RTSS because the Steam one didn't show up for some reason.
Ok so they won't work together.

Any other things I should check?


----------



## natr0n (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Actually I enabled the fps counter in RTSS because the Steam one didn't show up for some reason.
> Ok so they won't work together.
> 
> Any other things I should check?


 Are you using trainers/mods? Some use overlays for the trainer menu.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Are you using trainers/mods? Some use overlays for the trainer menu.



Yes I'm using a trainer for GTA V on both my laptop and desktop but never had a problem with the Steam fps counter not showing up before and it's still working fine on my desktop.
No mods.

I just turned off the RTSS on screen display support.
The steam fps counter only shows up in social club and not in the main game...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok I guess I'll keep using the RTSS fps counter then on my laptop , at least that works.


Thanks!


----------



## natr0n (Mar 12, 2017)

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9394-YOFV-0014

Some ideas


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Are you lagging or glitching?


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmm, a commandline.txt file I have one on the laptop yes if you mean that.
> As far as I remember it has always worked!
> 
> I just checked, I have a commandline.txt file on my desktop for GTA V as well and the Steam fps counter is working in GTA V on my desktop.
> ...


If you right click on the game in steam and go to properties, there is a Set Launch Options entry.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Are you lagging or glitching?



Not anymore, I just fixed the sloppy gameplay, reinstalled graphic driver, trimmed SSD's and such.
GTA V runs smooth at a locked 40fps again on my laptop, always have the fps counter enabled.



m0nt3 said:


> If you right click on the game in steam and go to properties, there is a Set Launch Options entry.



Not using that, it's blank.

Edit: I have the Steam overlay turned on everywhere but it only works in Social Club not anymore when the main game starts.


----------

